# Eye twitching?



## swngrrl (Nov 24, 2002)

I know that some woman experience eye twitching during pregnancy. I am currently experiencing it (yes, again, at this moment!) and did during my first pregnancy as well. Anyone know what causes this (vitamin/mineral deficiency?) or suggestions for relief? I work on computers all day, and it's very annoying.

(No, not computer eye strain related. I was not online all weekend and continue to experience the twitching. *sigh*)

Thanks!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I read once that eye twitching is a sign of exhaustion/tiredness. In my case, it always seems to be, pregnant or not. Maybe you are very tired?


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

You're right, it's not caused by eye strain...Eye twitching is caused by stress or being tired. It's nothing you can fix, unless you can get rid of stress and get some sleep!







Try to ignore it - the more you think (worry) about it, the longer it will stick around.


----------



## cyberpriya (Jan 9, 2004)

Saille,
I'm so glad you posted this! My eye has been twitching, too. Of course, I have had a headache that I haven't been able to get rid of for a month. I figured it was related to that. I didn't mention it to my doc for a while b/c I also thought it was due to stress, fatigue. Well, I finally asked my naturopath and he said it is likely a calcium deficiency...which would make sense for me since I have a total aversion for all things dairy this pg. He recommended a supplement that included other "bone" minerals like magnesium and phosphorus. He actually said to look for a bone formula in the health food store. I wish I could tell you I tried it and how it has helped...but alas! I just got the advice yesterday and the health food store is far away and it may be a few days before I actually get there. Somethingto try, anyway. I'm glad I am not alone in this weird symptom! I'll let you know if I get a good result.
Patti


----------



## swngrrl (Nov 24, 2002)

Well, that's the weird thing. I had read that Calcium deficiency is a potential cause as well. But I have been taking a liquid calcium-magnisium suppliment since my first pregnancy. My MW suggested it to help with leg spasms (ie, "charlie horses") and it worked like a charm. So I find it hard to believe that it's a calcium, in my case. I've also read that it's potentially a B complex deficiency. Haven't tried that yet.

I can't imagine that I'm tired! I've been going to bed by 9:30 (sometimes 8:30!) at night and getting up at 6 - I'm getting 9 hours of sleep. Okay, I am tired, but not more than I'd expect at this stage. I don't really have any outstanding stress (other than being pregnant!) factors. I rather discount the fatigue/stress.

Lemme know if calcium helps, Patti. I realize I had twitches during my first pregnancy too, but never realized that it was related to the pregnancy until they started this time too. I don't recall them lasting for the duration - only maybe sporadically during 1st trimester. Only 4 more weeks of that!


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Calcium defeciency and tiredness/stress are the causes (up your calcium intake--and more naps for you)!!!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh no, I hope just reading this won't make my eye start to twitch. I think that is the most annoying thing in the world. I hope I'm not jinxed now!


----------



## cyberpriya (Jan 9, 2004)

Saille,
It sounds like you have tried a lot of things...I don't know if this is relevany but my doc also told me to take Vitamin d along with the calcium. We live in Seattle area and he thinks I got deficient in that. too. Maybe that's related to Calcium absorption?? I'll ask him next time we talk. I feel for you because it is soooo irritiating. Let me know if you find any solutions and I will too.
Patti


----------

